# black and white or just black



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

My black and white babies







Mavis







Jt







Jt







Jt







Mavis


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

not my cat but this is the cat we called heskey who adopted us at our old house, he was adorable and too friendly! was always sneaking in!!










crying cos he knew he was being evicted.. again!










and in the garden


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww mstori, hes very handsome, my girls would lurvve him


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww mstori, hes very handsome, my girls would lurvve him


he was adorable, i wanted to keep him when we moved lol.. he was always out! he used to sleep on our doorstep and was very lucky he was never eaten by the dog we had at the time. She didnt like anything black, dont know why, maybe it was cos she couldnt see black things as well?

Unfortunately he got my kitten pregnant and they all died  He got in the house and we never realised 

Id never been a great lover of black cats til him, but he was a darling, spent many an hour in the garden playing with him, even though we knew we shouldnt have encouraged him you couldnt ignore him rubbing between your legs purring :001_tt1:


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Lovely cats, black cats are just fab! Hoping to get one in the not so distant.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwwww lovely photos 
Heskey looks just like my dodger, and i also have a black and white cat 
there lovely


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

did he have a home he looks well looked after


----------



## mummybear (Aug 16, 2011)

New pics of Little Mo at 14 weeks.


----------



## suki'smum (Aug 24, 2010)

awww they are beautiful, this is my black and white boy he is 7 and a lazy boy


----------

